# Eugin supera los 7000!!!!



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA, EUGIN!!!*​
Siete mil aportaciones y pico en las que te has mostrado siempre dispuesta a ayudar a los demás y a aprender cosas nuevas. ¡Y todo ello con simpatía!

¡Encantado de compartir contigo estos foros!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades para una forera culta, inteligente, simpática y muy generosa!!!  Comparto esta gran ocasión con muchísima alegría.  *

*Mi querida Eugin, tú sabes que te quiero y admiro no sólo por todo lo que representas en WordReference sino también por tu incontable ayuda en mis dudas y despistes.*

*Que Dios te bendiga.  Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño y profunda gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

¿7000 ya? si parece que fue ayer cuando te felicitamos por los 6000. Como sigas así vas a dar la vuelta al marcador. 

Bueno, coñas aparte, muchas felicidades y que sigamos viéndonos en los próximos 7000.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Gini!! Mi pequeña buza...!

¿Pero tú es que no paras ni un segundo? ¡Lo tuyo sí es un record!

Te deseo un muy feliz posti. Ya se me han acabado todos los adjetivos que dedicarte... bueeeeeeeeno, quieres que te regale las orejas, eh?. VAle, vale, no te enfades que ya voy. 
Pues nada, que eres un solete, que eres una gran maestra para muchos como yo, que tu gatito siempre está para echar un cable a los demás, que eres una de las personas más encantadoras que he tenido el gusto de conocer por aquí... ¿Ya? ¡No te pases!

Comparto con todos una foto de Eugin en sus últimas vacaciones, relajadita después de tanta inmersión submarina. 

Se te quiere!!

Besitos varios.

Carol.


----------



## Mate

Canta el gallo y sale el sol;
Ya se disipa la bruma.
Eugenia cumplió 1000 posts.
¡_Ahijuna_ con la lobuna!

Felicitaciones Euge, 
Por este, tu nuevo hito.
(El "mate" ya no me da
Más que _pa'_ un verso cortito).

Cariños - Mate


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Bueno, Euge, para los 7.000 no alcanzan ya los halagos ni las palabras de aliento, que por supuesto las merecés!!
Por eso me caí con algo para tu descanso entre mensaje y mensaje:

*modelo* 1, *modelo* 2, *modelo* 3.

*¡¡Besos, y felicitaciones!! *


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades Eugin! 
Un gran logro... jamás igualaré ni la cantidad ni la calidad de tus aportaciones. Well done!

Encontré *unas alternativas* por si tu gato quiere cambiar de sombrero. Y para tí: *esto*.

Un abrazote,
Lola

Oye, Inés: yo quiero un modelo 2, por favor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eugin:

Creo que hemos coincidido en poquísimas ocasiones, pero sé que eres muy querida en los foros y, además, si no recuerdo mal, ¡compartimos profesión! 

Así, te deseo un muy feliz "postiversario" y a ver si hay suerte y nuestros caminos se cruzan más a menudo.

Besos muy fuertes desde tu querida Barcelona, donde hoy luce un sol de primavera espléndido 

Montse (la Traductora del Poble Sec)


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Eugin:

Una vez mas mis felicitaciones, por toda esa colaboración tuya, siempre ayudando y participando en mejorar nuestra ciudad virtual de WR.
*
Muchas Gracias!*

Fsabroso.


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSEUGIN !!!!!!!*​


----------



## frida-nc

Querida gatita, 

 No hay nada que hacer más que decirte que sos ​ *Gen*ial, ​ *Gen*erosa,

 In*gen*iosa, 

 con voz *Eu*fónica,

 que inspirás *Eu*foría,

 que sos digna de* E*logio,

 sin necesidad de *Eu*femismos,
y que sos al rango #1 de Foreros y Foreras de WordReference!
*¡Uy! ¡We! ¡Auu! ¡Miauuu! ¡Muuy bien!
¡Un fuerte abrazo, amiguita...!
*​


----------



## heidita

¡¡Por fin he encontrado esa foto que nos hicimos juntas en la excursión de buceo! ¡¡Chicos, somos dos buzas expertas!!

Bueno, no te mando cervecita. Ya sabes, ¡no podemos beber antes de bucear!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Bocha

Felicitaciones Eugin.

Acá los globos que te gustan.


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

Muchas felicidades Eugin. Siempre es un placer.


----------



## Eugin

Muchísimas gracias, *Cecilio*, por haberte percatado y empezar este hilo!!  Sos muy amable con tus palabras!!! 
Y… si puedo ayudar a los demás y a la vez aprender cosas nuevas, ¿qué mejor manera de pasarla bien, ¿verdad? 
¡Un abrazo enorme!!!​ 
*Querida Sarita*,
¡No me agradezcas tanto, amiguita!! Si pude ayudarte con tus traducciones, ya eso me sirve para sentirme útil. Aparte, es una manera también de devolver todas las veces que yo también he pedido ayuda, jeje!! No creo merecer tantos elogios, pero me complace tener una amiga tan halagadora, jaja!! 
¡Beso enorme!!!​ 

*Antiquito*, no voy tan rápido como te imaginas… 
No sé si me puteaste o qué con ese "_coñas aparte_", pero viniendo de vos, no creo que sea nada negativo, jeje!!
Espero volver a encontrarte en muchos otros posts más!!!
¡Un requete abrazo para ti!​

*Querida Carolita*,
¿Cómo es que estás tan atenta a mis berrinches como para justo atraparme con una foto?? ¿Te das cuenta que no te puedo dejar suelta? Vamos que te doy un chas chás, ¡jaja!! 
Y dime… en tu tiempo libre ¿eres paparazzi? Si no, cómo conseguiste esa foto en Brasil? Al menos dime: ¿conseguiste buena $$ cuando la vendiste?? 
Hey, ¿me prestas la bufanda que te mandé en tu último invierno? No te das una idea del frío que estamos chupando los argentinos en este momento…. Ahora soy yo la que escribe con guantes... 
Muchísimas gracias por tus exageraciones, Carolita…. ¿seguro que hablabas de mí? 
¡Besos y abrazote! ​


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Pero Euginnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES DE CORAZÓN!!!!*

*NO TENGO PERDÓN POR *
*NO HABERTE SALUDADO ANTES.*

*¡¡¡¡SOS SIEMPRE TAN AMABLE, DISPUESTA *
*Y TODO LO MEJOR QUE SE PUEDA DECIR DE*
*UNA FORERA COMO VOS!!!!*

*BESOS GIGANTES Y GRACIAS POR*
*TODA TU AYUDA.*

*Fernita *​


----------



## Eugin

*Inodoro*, m`hijo!!... ¡Llegó con su pingo cansado !! 
Le voy a decir a la Eulogia que le compre estas cosas para ver si para el próximo evento se viene más inspirado, ¿trato hecho?  
Pero no me falle la próxima vez, eh? Si no me voy a poner celosa.... y una gata en celos... no es una buena idea... jaja!!! 

¡Querida *Inesita*!! No importa que ya no te quedes con halagos, aunque me extraña, araña, ¡que a la profe le falte vocabulario!! (Pedile al Inodoro una de esas pastillas que le recomendé.... sino.... ), con los almohadones que me regalaste, ya hiciste todo lo que podías hacer!!  Le dejo a Lolita el segundo, ¡y yo me quedo con el tercero!! ¡Muchísimas gracias!!! ¡Besote!!

*¡Lolita*, amiga mía! ¡Cómo me hiciste reir con esos bonetes felinos!!! Desde ya que puedo ir variando para no aburrirme siempre con el mismo!!  Sos una genia!! No creo merecer todas esas palabras, pero te las agradezco porque sé que vienen de tu corazón tan grande que tienes!! 
Y el gorro de lana viene espectacular para los días helados que estamos soportando en Buenos Aires... ¡Un abrazo gigante!


----------



## Eugin

*Traductora*, colega mía, que tiene la dicha de vivir en la ciudad más bella de España: Muchas gracias por haber llegado hasta aquí para saludarme. Y es así, espero que nos crucemos más seguido para deleitarnos mutuamente con las diferencias linguísticas españolas y argentinas!! ¡Un abrazo y gracias!

Querido *Félix*, eres todo un caballero, acercarte hasta aquí y ¡con ese ramo de rosas!!! ¡Me derretiste!! Muchas gracias por tus palabras de aliento (... ¡y por tu paciencia también!!!), ya sabes que disfruto mucho tratando de ayudar, pero es más gratificante aún recibir la ayuda de personajes célebres como tú que proliferan en esta "ciudad virtual", ¡como bien dijiste!!. ¡Un gran abrazo!! 

*Necsus*, grazzie mille per i tuoi complimenti!!!  Non posso scrivere molto, ma voglio dire che é tutto un onore ricevere queste congratulazioni di la tua persona, qualcuno cosí importante del foro italiano!!  Grazie di tutto cuore!!


----------



## danielfranco

¡Santo Cielo!
Siete mil veces nos ha hecho el honor de compartir estos foros con nosotros. Muchas felicidades *a nosotros *por la buena suerte de tener presente aquí a:
SUPER EUGIN


----------



## Eva Maria

Eugin!!!

Pero si hace un par de días te vi con sólo 6.000!!!!!!

¿Cómo lo haces para estar con tu gatito-bufón en absolutamente todos los subforos habidos y por haber?????????

Tendré que estar atenta para no perderme tus 8.000 dentro de dos días!!!!

Eva Maria


----------



## Necsus

Eugin said:
			
		

> *Necsus*, grazie mille per i tuoi complimenti!!!  Non posso scrivere molto, ma voglio dire che è un onore ricevere le congratulazioni da qualcuno così del foro italiano!!  Grazie di tutto cuore!!


Grazie a te per i tuoi contributi, che ho avuto modo di apprezzare nel forum Ita-Esp, anche se lo frequento più che altro per curiosità, vista la mia scarsa conoscenza dello spagnolo. L'onore è mio.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas felicidades, Eugin, y gracias!


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus posts, Eugin.


----------



## abeltio

Otro tarde... 
Bueh... pero llegó: felicidades y felicitaciones por los excelentes aportes.
a.


----------



## Eugin

¡Queridísima *Frida*!!
¡What a delightful surprise to receive your beautiful poem!! 
So, not only are you a dear friend and an invaluable help to everyone around here, but also a phenomenon when writing!!! You and Mate should team up and make our hearts melt with your poetry!! Muchísimas gracias, amiguita, sos un sol, gracias por todo!!

  Mi buza* Heidi*, great picture of the 2 of us! But now, I cannot recall which is each one of us…
  Thanks for appearing here, and you owe me a beer, uh? Don’t forget that!! 

  Maestro *Bocha*, gracias por consentirme con los globos, que ya están decorando mi cuarto.
  Es un honor que una persona como vos (si puedo tutearte) me felicite, ya que para mí, sos todo ejemplo a seguir… Fijate que dije “seguir”… no “alcanzar”, ya que ahí me estaría metiendo en camisas de 11 varas!!! Gracias Bocha!!

  Gracias *RIU *por haberte aparecido por acá… toda una sorpresa ya que creo que no hemos coincidido muchas veces, pero gracias por tus palabras y espero que nos encontremos más seguido, y me cuentas cómo va la vida en la bella Barcelona!!!  ¡Un cálido abrazo!

*¡Fernita*, corazón!! 2 cosas: Nunca es tarde para saludar a los amigos y otra, dejate de hablar pavadas!!! Por favor!! El gusto es mío de poder seguir aprendiendo y de paso, ayudar cada tanto!! Y lo que es más importante, de conocer gente macanuda como vos, aunque sea un poquito exagerada, jaja!!  ¡Un abrazote y mi gracias!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*FELICIDADES, GIN!* 

Sabes que el hecho de que llegue tarde a esta fiesta es porque no he dado una vuelta por Congrats -- no es por desprecio u otra razón.  Sigues siendo en mi opinión la forera más positiva, divertida, colaborativa e inteligente. 

Para recompensarte mi tardanza, te traigo un regalo: una foto de ti durante tus vacaciones más recientes.... un pajarito me la regaló. 

Espero que te sigamos viendo por acá durante mil más posts...


----------



## Sparrow22

*EUGE !!!!!!!! llego tarde (vos ya sabes por que), pero no queria estar ausente para desear que sigas aportando al foro todo lo que sabes !!!!!!!*
*sos super inteligente, y una super amiga !!!!!!!!!*
*Por otros 7.000 aportes mas, que son mas que valiosos !!!!!!!*

**
*(y no te pongo regalito, porque a pesar del tiempo, aun no aprendi a hacerlo..........)*

(a todos los que me quieran corregir, de antemano: a mi computadora "hogarena" no le funciona la "enie" ni los acentos ni el numeric pad, asi que no me corrijan o mejor: HAGAMOS UNA COLECTA PRA QUE SPARROW 22 COMPRE UNA COMPU NUEVA Y ESCRIBA COMO SE DEBE


----------



## Eugin

*Danielillo*, ¡Qué bellas palabras me dedicaste…. Pero… ¿estás seguro de  que eran para mí?   Me temo que te confundiste de gatita… jeje!! Ahora sí que voy a tener que trabajar arduo para mantener ese “perfil” que tienes de mí, eh??   Muchísimas gracias, Dan, sos un grande!!!!

*Evita*: Con respecto a esta pregunta:
"¿Cómo lo haces para estar con tu gatito-bufón en absolutamente todos los subforos habidos y por haber?????????"
Y bueno… al parecer, esta gatita anduvo de mucha “farra” por los foros…y así quedé… con gripe infernal hace 5 días …… por eso no he podido sentarme a agradecerles, como se debe, a todos ustedes. 
  ¡Muchas gracias, nos estamos viendo!! 

  Dear *Jennie*,
  You are never absent for these occasions!! And I so much thank you for that!!! You are one of a kind, Jen, and it’s my honour that you have appeared in this thread… 
  Thanks, ¡un abrazo fuerte!!

*Fernandín*, muchas de nada . Ya sabes que para mí es un placer andar por aquí, ayudando dentro de mis posibilidades y aprendiendo de los tantos maestros y foreros amables, como tú, que hay por aquí.
  Cuídate y nos estamos viendo, si?

*Abeltio*, muchas gracias por tu saludo!! No sé si será para tanto, pero bueno ... lo tomo como un halago personal... ¡y eso que es mucho más lo que aprendo aquí que lo que llego a ayudar!!!


----------



## Eugin

Dear "*Moderificus Gallus*" (nice nick, by the way )
I know you have been working like crazy these past few days... and besides, because you are MY friend, I can forgive you anything!!! Specially if you come here with that photo!!! You know, cats are really posh, even when we are scuba-diving, jeje!!!! Thanks for that!! (and everything!! )
Big hug, chickenfriend!!

Querida *Adri*, ¡amiga como las hay pocassss!!!  ¡Muchísimas gracias!!
(Me quedo con lo de "super amiga", más que con lo de inteligente... ) 
Pd: Vamos que ya llega el 17!!!! The nightmare is over!!! 
¡Un beso enorme, amigota!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Holas Eugin!

Yo como siempre tarde a la fiesta, pero igual me sumo a la lista de congratuladores tuyos. No es poca cosa rebasar de lejos los 7000 (para cuando leas estas líneas ya estarás bordeando los 7200), pero más allá de los números está la calidad, no sólo en cuanto a las letras, sino a la calidad personal que trasluces a través de tus posts.

Vayan de nuevo mis más sinceras y entusiastas felicitaciones, para una _gatita bochita_... 

Atentamente,


----------



## Eugin

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Holas Eugin!
> Yo como siempre tarde a la fiesta, pero igual me sumo a la lista de congratuladores tuyos. No es poca cosa rebasar de lejos los 7000 (para cuando leas estas líneas ya estarás bordeando los 7200), pero más allá de los números está la calidad, no sólo en cuanto a las letras, sino a la calidad personal que trasluces a través de tus posts.
> 
> Vayan de nuevo mis más sinceras y entusiastas felicitaciones, para una _gatita bochita_...
> Atentamente,



 ¡Qué honor que me haya saludado el _bocho _del foro de medicina!!!...  Muchísimas gracias por tus palabras, amigo... espero que no hayas estado tomando ningún tequila o piña colada cuando las estabas escribiendo...
 Aclaración: acepto lo de gatita ... pero lo de _bochita_... ya eso me queda grande ... prefiero dejárselo a otros foreros... 
Un fuerte abrazo, doqui!!


----------



## nichec

A cat that doesn't speak Spanish comes to congratulate another cat that speaks Spanish.....So, she says:

Er, .......Hmmm........CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Eugin*, coincidimos poco pero siempre me alegra verte.
¡Felicidades por esos míticos 7000! (perdón) ¡*7204*!
Víctor


----------



## Eugin

Dear *nichec*,
Meaw... meawww!!!! Prrrrrrr.... Prrrrrr..... MIAUUUU!!!
(I bet you already understood what I tried to say, right? )
And thank you for passing by!!! 

Estimado *Víctor*, es un honor para mí recibir tus saludos y felicitaciones. No  he podido saludarte ni felicitarte cuando "sacaste" los mandamientos del buen forero porque estaba con mucho trabajo, pero lo disfruté muchísimo!!!! Siento que este foro se enriquece con personajes como vos, por lo que me siento honrada con tu aparición por aquí  . ¡Muchísimas gracias!!! Un fuerte abrazo!!


----------



## Crescent

Queridíííísima Eugin, 

Miao miao, miao miao por tus 7000 eek:) posts!!...  

Nosotras gatitas podemos comunicarnos en otra lengua completamente, sin que nadie nos entienda, eh?? 
Me da un poco pena, porque me parece que me acuerdo de que también viniste a felicitarme en mi primero mil, y te dije (si no me equivoco ) que esperaba que nos viésemos y nos coincidáramos pronto, y...parece que a pesar de esto, todavía no ha occurido!!  *lágrima*

Bueno, yo me esforzaré para venir buscarte en los foros y decirte hola de vez en cuando, pero ahora:

miao~*~ miao ~*~miao ~*~*FELICITACIONES* ~*~miao~* ~miao ~*~miao~* ~miao~


----------



## Dudu678

¡Otra gatita! ¡Y con 7000 mensajes! ¡Copado!

Bueno, mientras me repongo aprovecho y sigo el protocolo de felicitación. Si algún día alcanzo esa cifra y todavía no uso bastón veremos la forma de celebrarlo... y estarás invitada.

Yo no conozco el idioma de los gatos, pero creo que se dice _miau_.

Sos grosa, continuá así.

(Espero que aprecies el esfuerzo para adaptarme a tu localización geográfica )


----------



## Eugin

Queridos amigos,
perdón por responderles tan tarde, pero es que estuve de vacaciones (Gracias a Dios ) y recién puedo entrar a la página para saludar como corresponde. 
*Crescent*: somos unas privilegiadas en poder dominar otro idioma que tan pocos entienden, ¿verdad? . Gracias por tus felicitaciones. Sinceramente espero que tengamos más oportunidades de encontrarnos por aquí, ¡sería un placer!!  ¡Hasta muy pronto!! Y por ahora: Miauu, Mmiauuu!!! Prrrrrrr!!  P.D: No caben dudas de que tu español es impecable!!! Te felicito!!!

*Dudu*, ¡qué agradable sorpresa que te aparezcas por acá!! Por supuesto que me dí cuenta de tu esfuerzo!! Por un momento pensé que en el fondo eras argentino o que habías vivido por aquí, pero luego cuando mencionaste el "esfuerzo", sólo me quedó disfrutar de tu "personificación". ¡Bien hecho, hombre!! ¡Me cojiste por sorpresa!!!  . Gracias por la invitación a tu celebración, ya verás que no usaremos bastones!!! Es sólo cuestión de actitud, jaja! Besos y abrazos


----------



## María Madrid

Tarde, pero con el mismo agradecimiento que los demás. Muchas felicidades y gracias por tus estupendos aportes. Saludos,


----------



## Eugin

¡Yo también llego tarde para agradecerte tus felicitaciones, María!!!
Muchas gracias, "quasi tocaya", y espero que podamos coincidir más seguido en los foros, cosa que pasará cuando vuelva a participar "un poquito" más en los foros, cuando me dejen respirar "un poquito" más en el trabajo...

¡Un abrazo afectuoso!!


----------

